# Navarre Pass



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been searching around online and have not seen anything about opening up the pass more recent than a few years ago. Any chance the pass will ever open up again? Seems like a no brainer. :thumbup:


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think there is enough sound behind it to provide enough head pressure to keep it open.it will just keep filling back in.I don't ever see it happening unless a hurricane opens up a huge one and it just happens to stay open


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Will never happen. EPA, etc.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure would be nice not to have to run all the back to Destin to get out.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

It would cost a lot of money....increase property values,more flow of fresh water /flushing of the intercostal ....A Rock Jetty a mile or less from Navarre pier would suck though,so its a NO GO,lol....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

A small Boat pass opening like the one west of Gulf shores would be a great Idea. It would allow flushing of the Intracoastal & be beneficiary to grass beds & Marine life. A big boat pass? No.:thumbdown: U could then kiss our Best Kept secret Goodbye.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The inshore fishing would improve drastically, but the main land would take a beating and erosion could be a huge issue. Just think, Speckled Trout in the surf, Gags on the docks, and a sweet Bull Red run. Not to mention less pollution and more grass!!!! 

It would cost the county a ton of money and the area would explode. I'm a fan of the increased home value but I think I would have to move. Traffic already sucks on 98, could you imagine more?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard unofficially a while back that spec ops is not all that keen about the pass being opened,due to if the pass is opened increased boat traffic will complicate waterborne training east of the pass. No idea if its true or not, just an idle conversation I heard months ago


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

NLytle said:


> The inshore fishing would improve drastically, but the main land would take a beating and erosion could be a huge issue. Just think, Speckled Trout in the surf, Gags on the docks, and a sweet Bull Red run. Not to mention less pollution and more grass!!!!
> 
> It would cost the county a ton of money and the area would explode. I'm a fan of the increased home value but I think I would have to move. Traffic already sucks on 98, could you imagine more?


Certain Realtors & Builders would. They don't mind the traffic sux because of overpopulating of an area. Could care less.


----------



## capskip (Mar 3, 2010)

there was talk a few years back about opening a govt. cut close to the space needle for military training.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sean Summers said:


> Sure would be nice not to have to run all the back to Destin to get out.


:lol: Might as well wish to win the Powerball tonite too.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Shhhh! There was a rumor that SRC Commissioners were exploring the possibility of making the cut and then charging a toll to pay for the maintenance and upkeep, similar to the Garcon point bridge. :whistling:


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

It could easily be done by a sling system and a overhead rail and have no enviro impact at all. Ina oval configuration while on is picking up one could be releasing. As far as cost they are sitting on Millions of BP money and if the county commission had any since they would have made BP build it. Oh forgot a break-wall would have to be built pass second sandbar to break wave action. Then when another spill occurs the boats to clean up could work longer than a hour a day. Last time 3 hours to get to Navarre then it was lunch work 1 hour and head back to the pass. I would pay $100 to go out at Navarre because it cost me that much in gas and time now.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The erosion excuse was one of several excuses used in the meetings YEARS ago. Unfortunately it will never happen. Remember in 1978 when Escambia county said no even though the public vote said yes all of a sudden Holiday Isle started growing quickly.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Clammer for a pass if you really want to screw the sound up.

There have been passes at Navarre. Since there is no major source to provide the outflow...the passes close back up. Look on the charts, gentlemen. Every pass on the Gulf has a major source, rivers,etc. To provide a sufficient outflow. What does Navarre have....sprinklers to provide the water?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

How would a new pass in Navarre screw up the sound?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll never happen.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Moot conversation, will never happen


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

don't mess with mother nature. there a natural reason there isn't a pass to the gulf in that area. other than that, the cost would be staggering IMO


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Clammer for a pass if you really want to screw the sound up.
> 
> There have been passes at Navarre. Since there is no major source to provide the outflow...the passes close back up. Look on the charts, gentlemen. Every pass on the Gulf has a major source, rivers,etc. To provide a sufficient outflow. What does Navarre have....sprinklers to provide the water?


By major rivers, for instance in the case of the Pensacola pass, are you talking about the Escambia River way north of there? Just trying to learn something here.
The short-lived pass at Navarre was closed 6 months after opening by a hurricane is my understanding. You can still see where it used to be and it fills with water (shallow water) after a storm.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> By major rivers, for instance in the case of the Pensacola pass, are you talking about the Escambia River way north of there? Just trying to learn something here.
> The short-lived pass at Navarre was closed 6 months after opening by a hurricane is my understanding. You can still see where it used to be and it fills with water (shallow water) after a storm.


Technically, Escambia, simpson, blackwater, yellow and east river...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

welldoya said:


> By major rivers, for instance in the case of the Pensacola pass, are you talking about the Escambia River way north of there? Just trying to learn something here.
> The short-lived pass at Navarre was closed 6 months after opening by a hurricane is my understanding. You can still see where it used to be and it fills with water (shallow water) after a storm.



I thought it was opened by a hurricane and closed up naturally.

Heres to hoping a Hurricane pounds JUST that tiny area of Santa Rosa Island where the nude beach use to be and opens it up around September and stays open until about November. Sure as hell would shorten my planned bluewater trips this fall!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I thought it was opened by a hurricane and closed up naturally.
> 
> Heres to hoping a Hurricane pounds JUST that tiny area of Santa Rosa Island where the nude beach use to be and opens it up around September and stays open until about November. Sure as hell would shorten my planned bluewater trips this fall!


 the nude beach is still there....:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The beach is still there...luckily, at least the few times I ventured down that way surf fishing, I didnt see any nekkid land whales.

I think most moved down to the big sabine area, Ive seen some stuff over there (not during gay week) that would make Charlie Sheen blush!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Passes, rivers, channels need velocity to carry sand and maintain it in suspension until it is carried out of the area. Without velocity, sand drops to the bottom, collects and shoals. Simple physics. A pass there won't happen and even the one near Gulf Shores (which is in the process of being rebuilt) is and will remain a disaster. You can see the shoaling outside that pass and it will work itself back into the channel. Won't be long, unless they have the continuous presence of a dredge, until it closes up again. Same thing would happen to Navarre.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> Passes, rivers, channels need velocity to carry sand and maintain it in suspension until it is carried out of the area. Without velocity, sand drops to the bottom, collects and shoals. Simple physics. A pass there won't happen and even the one near Gulf Shores (which is in the process of being rebuilt) is and will remain a disaster. You can see the shoaling outside that pass and it will work itself back into the channel. Won't be long, unless they have the continuous presence of a dredge, until it closes up again. Same thing would happen to Navarre.


Gee, why does this sound like what happens at the East pass that was started with shovels?????


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Kanaka...if you are referring to the pass at Destin, a pass already existed


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

This subject pops up every now and then. The simple reality is, whether you'd like to see it or not, it's never going to happen.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

We all understand the potential of it happening is very slim. With enough money it could be done successfully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

At Destin. They changed to location of the pass. Members of the families who changed where the pass was say the men who changed it later regretted it. Remember, too, that Destin has a bay and a river to keep it flushed....Navarre has neither.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Kanaka...if you are referring to the pass at Destin, a pass already existed





The History of Okaloosa County
Okaloosa County acquired 3-miles of Santa Rosa Island in 1950. The acquisition of Okaloosa Island culminated the efforts of U.S. Representative Robert F. Sikes, who introduced the bill authorizing the transfer. The community of Destin, the world's luckiest little fishing village, was founded by Captain Leonard Destin in 1845. It adopted the ways of its New England founder.

The creation of Destin's East Pass is one of the County's great stories. Mr. O.T. Melvin was one of the four men responsible for the freak occurrence. Heavy rains had built up pressure in the bay, at which time it was higher than the Gulf. The four men attempted to dig a small trench from the Gulf to the bay with shovels. The pressure-driven waters literally exploded through the small breach. The flood leveled a forest in the process. The old Pass, located further east, completely closed with silt within three years. Today, the Destin East Pass is maintained by periodic dredging. Mr. Melvin later regretted the changes that had occurred.

Seems like shovels to me. Ma nature trying to correct something that that shouldn't be there with the "old" pass. We keep repairing the "new" pass.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> I thought it was opened by a hurricane and closed up naturally.
> 
> Heres to hoping a Hurricane pounds JUST that tiny area of Santa Rosa Island where the nude beach use to be and opens it up around September and stays open until about November. Sure as hell would shorten my planned bluewater trips this fall!


No, it was man-made:
In 1965 the man made Navarre Pass was opened between the Gulf and Sound on Navarre Beach, but was only open for two months before hurricane Betsy filled it back up with sand.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

NLytle said:


> We all understand the potential of it happening is very slim. With enough money it could be done successfully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not money that's a problem, it's politics, and (more importantly) having to jump environmental agency hurdles. Even if those two problems could be overcome, it's long term success is questionable at best.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

It is usually money. The next wave of condos is going to be built very soon. Which will bring more money and bigger investors. 

The amount of money the county has is irrelevant. They will wait until an investor figures out a way to make everyone at the top profit. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It has a lot to do with common sense, too... you can throw all the money, jetties, seawalls, and dredges you want at it, the pass will close up.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone read the engineering studies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickg122586 (Jun 1, 2012)

Me and BDaleBoy were out there the other day and wondered why there wasn't a pass and if there had been one or ever would be. Learn something new every day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

It would be nice to have another pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember Destin before the jetties were built . There was actually a crab island but in the wisdom of ?????? Jetties were built then the pass started to fill up . Crab island disappeared , the extra sand was pumped onto Holiday Isle , condos built in the new area. So ask yourself why were the jetties built when there was not a problem with the pass in the first place? Could it have been money??? :whistling:


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

http://ufdc.ufl.edu/UF00076155/00001

Link to the study for the pass. Interesting read.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

duckhunter38135 said:


> http://ufdc.ufl.edu/UF00076155/00001
> 
> Link to the study for the pass. Interesting read.



I read it the other day, I thought it was interesting as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

I would be willing to bet the hydraulics in the Navarre Beach area has changed since that study. The beaches have eroded to they have to pump sand on the beaches and as a land owner I have to pay a beach re-nourishment tax. But the closer you get to our current passes the beaches are much larger just a thought.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

The biggest hurdle is in the lease agreement when Escambia County gave the land Navarre Beach is on to Santa Rosa County.

It stipulates that both Escambia County and Santa Rosa County Board of Commissioners would both have to agree to allow a pass to be put in.

Which as other's have said, it comes down to the bottom dollar; it would be against Escambia County's financial interests to allow a pass to be placed in the Navarre area.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

The best thing about Navarre is how far it is to the nearest pass. I would go someplace else if one was built. We have enough passes already.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

duckhunter38135 said:


> http://ufdc.ufl.edu/UF00076155/00001
> 
> Link to the study for the pass. Interesting read.


The study with a short conclusion is interesting. My question is what is the difference with the proposed needed maintenance of a Navarre pass and what has to be done at Destin since the jetties were put in buy the core of engineers? 
Remember 1 Escambia County commissioner blocked the pass. It will never happen now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why would a pass be bad there, does anyone have a scientific reason why instead of just NO?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Pier-Dude said:


> Why would a pass be bad there, does anyone have a scientific reason why instead of just NO?



This is why I mentioned the study. It seems the original pass was dredge without a game plan. 

There's a lot of people bashing the idea and saying it's impossible. 

Everyone understands sand would deposit and slowly fill certain areas. What do you think highway 98 would look like without regular maintenance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

You could kiss the clear water goodbye off of Navarre if a pass was there. When there's lots of rain during cobia season its one of the few places where you can find clearer water. Same thing off of 30A. 

Oh, and Navarre is obviously not a secret anymore.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

axman said:


> I would be willing to bet the hydraulics in the Navarre Beach area has changed since that study. The beaches have eroded to they have to pump sand on the beaches and as a land owner I have to pay a beach re-nourishment tax. But the closer you get to our current passes the beaches are much larger just a thought.


A beach by definition is a high energy "erosional" environment. The island is really nothing more than a big sand bar, that if left alone would naturally shift and migrate over time. The re-nourishment is necessary, not to keep the island from being eroded away, but to artificially keep it in the same place (ie: where everyone's houses and condos are currently located).


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

NLytle said:


> This is why I mentioned the study. It seems the original pass was dredge without a game plan.
> 
> There's a lot of people bashing the idea and saying it's impossible.
> 
> ...



I agree, Destin pass has always looked great to me, I have fished on those rocks as a kid and it still looks great but I an NO expert. I do agree if you want something to stay the same over decades you have to maintain it. I have no idea if a pass in Navarre would be good or bad I just want to here from folks on here that know a 100 times more then me is all.

Would it slow the speed of the water in Pensacola pass?
Would it aid in the flushing action in the sound?
Would the flushing action be beneficial to the sound?
How much of a economical benefit/impact would a new pass have?
Would there be another pier near the pass like Ft Pickens that wouldn't be ruled by the feds? :thumbup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Pier-Dude said:


> I agree, Destin pass has always looked great to me, I have fished on those rocks as a kid and it still looks great but I an NO expert. I do agree if you want something to stay the same over decades you have to maintain it. I have no idea if a pass in Navarre would be good or bad I just want to here from folks on here that know a 100 times more then me is all.
> 
> Would it slow the speed of the water in Pensacola pass?
> Would it aid in the flushing action in the sound?
> ...



The professionals answer the majority of these questions in the engineering study. 

There's a lot of random people that answer these questions based on opinions. In reality, I highly doubt any of us are qualified to give fact based answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting piece of history ; Appleyard advertising use to run articles years ago in the PNJ on Pensacola /Milton history about the old days. At one time they wanted to cut a pass from east bay to the gulf to save time in transporting pine logs instead of having to go thru Pensacola bay and into the gulf. The project proved to expensive then. 
*Once again why were the jetties built in Destin when they did not have a problem with the old pass????* They are in a pickle with the harbor trying to close up and dredging about every 2 years. 

I still say it was the all mighty future dollar in developing. I would like to see the STUDY for the altering/ justification jetting the Destin Pass.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow lots of opinions on this.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Realtor said:


> the nude beach is still there....:thumbup:


I'm new here. Where?!?!? GPS coordinates or Lat./Long. if you must. :notworthy:


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I was 5 yrs old when the Navarre Pass was dug and we lived almost directly across from where it was built. I remember riding on the front of our boat as my dad drove us back and forth through it on several occasions. I remember seeing the bucket cranes, that were used to dig it, still sitting at the site. 
At the time the county just hired a couple of cranes and they dug out a canal. 
There was no thought to how to keep it open at the time and by the time they realized it would need jetties to protect it, it was too late and the storm closed it up.

As for today, how in the world do you think our county commissioners could agree on how to build a new pass when they cannot even agree on where and how to build a new courthouse. 

Oh, by the way, they are considering building the new courthouse behind the old one near the river, near railroad tracks and on swampland.


----------

